# Which Roubiax



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm looking at two Roubiaxs and trying to decide what the Pro/ Con of each one. 

Both bikes are less than $100 difference in price. 

Bike 1 is a 2010 Elite Compact. It has Shimano 105 components. It' white

Bike 2 is the 2011 Elite SL2 Apex Compact. It obviously has the SRAM Apex components. This is black carbon

Seems to me the 105 components are slightly better than Apex. However I think the black carbon does look nicer than the white. The fact that the 2011 is the lower priced bike, tells me that the 2010 is probably the better bike. 

Any input would be much appreciated. i'm still trying to learn about road bikes.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

If you can handle the gearing of the Compact, it will provide closer gear ratios which I think is a really good thing. The whole thing about Apex is the very low, low gear it provides for hill climbing but of course it does that by using a wide range rear derailleur so each shift in the rear is considerably wider than if you used a less wide ranging cassette like the Compact does. If you are a tough, young, strong rider then the Compact is better. If you are really tough (I'm 59 and NOT so) then standard gearing is even better. If you need more help on the hills, the Apex might be really nice. I'm buying a Roubaix myself but I have all sorts of interesting issues and I will be getting a triple. I don't want a wide spread cassette, I could put new skinny wheels and tires on my mountain bike if I wanted a wide spread cassette like the Apex uses. I think Apex is really sweet for many people. The 2011 changes to the frame were not huge but they were an improvement but Compact and Apex gearing are quite different and your decision to buy should probably be based mostly on that difference, not minor frame changes. If you live in flat land the Compact is it for sure. If you are really strong it's it for sure. If you are an old out of shape geezer or otherwise limited in your ability to climb hills in the Compact then the Apex is it for sure. Everything in between is a tough call.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Save a little longer and get the 2011 SL3 Expert Roubaix. You will be getting the lastest Roubaix frame design as well as Ultegra components. Its sits at the point of diminishing returns. You could pay a lot more and end up with less.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

There is also the Compact Rival which is the same price as the Compact 105.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

With a cassette change, the Apex will have exactly the same gearing as the Compact 105. I would suggest making the choice based on whether you like the SRAM shifters or the Shimano better.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I tought the SL2 is a higher end frame, meaning that the carbon modulus is better, hence better ride quality. You can always change the gearing with a new casette if you don't like the Apex spread.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Save your money, get a 2011 Roubaix Expert. I have a 2007 Roubiax Expert and want to change to a 2011 Pro or a 2010 S-Work Roubaix. I just have to wait. I beleive the two frames are near the same. The three LBS say the higher end 2011 Roubaix near the holidays. Keep riding to improve your self. :thumbsup:


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. Sounds like the Apex set up is more for hills with the wider range cassette. I don't have the budget to move up to the Expert unfortunately. 

Is Apex considered a lower end group than the 105 or is the comparison not valid?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BluesDawg said:


> With a cassette change, the Apex will have exactly the same gearing as the Compact 105. I would suggest making the choice based on whether you like the SRAM shifters or the Shimano better.


+1. IMO there are no other differences between these two bikes that are going to matter in day to day, real world riding.

If you have no preferences for shifters, consider that 105 is a very well established, refined and bulletproof groupset. That doesn't mean Apex isn't good, it's just new.


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got my 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex a month ago and love it. It was my first road bike so I don't have a great knowledge of Shimano 105 shifter but I like the Sram shifter. Very smooth bike and I also got the Black/Carbon color. The gearing is ok for me since where I ride is very flat. The only thing that I might want to upgrade is the brakes. Not sure if I want to just replace the pads or get the Rival front and rear set.


----------



## ncn (Oct 21, 2010)

My GF has the 2011 Dolce Elite which is the female-specific version of the Roubaix. Well, I got on it just to check it out (way to small, but wanted to try out the SRAM). I don't have too much experience with SRAM but the Apex felt a bit unrefined. I know nothing about the 105. Plus, like others said, it is likely you can turn a 105 into more or less the same gearing of the Apex by using the SRAM cassette. That said, my area is hilly and I'm a heavy geezer but the compact is surprisingly capable (this on the 2011 expert). I only wish there was an available 12-28 versus the stock 11-28 because I'm rarely on the 11 and there's a bit of a hole mid-cassette.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

ncn said:


> Plus, like others said, it is likely you can turn a 105 into more or less the same gearing of the Apex by using the SRAM cassette.


Not quite what was said. The Apex can be made to match the 105 gearing by using a 11-28 cassette, but the 105 would likely need a rear derailleur change to handle a 12-32 cassette like comes with the Apex.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

xrayjay said:


> Thanks for the replys. Sounds like the Apex set up is more for hills with the wider range cassette. I don't have the budget to move up to the Expert unfortunately.
> 
> Is Apex considered a lower end group than the 105 or is the comparison not valid?


hmmm... rival is often considered to be closer to ultegra than 105, so i'd imagine the apex would be closer to a fair comparison to 105... I would not feel bad about getting apex over 105 at all, ask the shop to swap the cassette for you and call it good, they should do that for little of nothin... i'd go for the 2011 myself... especially considering there is a new 105 group out for 2011, the 2010 has the old 105 group...:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bonz50 said:


> hmmm... *rival is often considered to be closer to ultegra than 105*, so i'd imagine the apex would be closer to a fair comparison to 105... I would not feel bad about getting apex over 105 at all, ask the shop to swap the cassette for you and call it good, they should do that for little of nothin... i'd go for the 2011 myself... especially considering there is a new 105 group out for 2011, the 2010 has the old 105 group...:thumbsup:


While I agree that statement is literally true, I think those making that comparison are using questionable criteria (mainly, weight), If you compare pricing of Rival and 105 equipped bikes, you'll find they're closer than those equipped with Ultegra.

As far as 2010 105 (5600) versus 2011 105 (5700) the differences IMO are so minor that they shouldn't enter into this decision. As always, YMMV.


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninja10 said:


> I just got my 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex a month ago and love it. It was my first road bike so I don't have a great knowledge of Shimano 105 shifter but I like the Sram shifter. Very smooth bike and I also got the Black/Carbon color. The gearing is ok for me since where I ride is very flat. The only thing that I might want to upgrade is the brakes. Not sure if I want to just replace the pads or get the Rival front and rear set.


+1. I just picked up my 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex a little over a month ago.

Both are about the same. Get the one that you looks better! LOL =)


----------

